# Bikini Jeans



## lara (Jan 13, 2009)

how low can you go

Just WTF, seriously.

I can vividly imagine who would wear these, and where they'd wear them.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 13, 2009)

Yep, a few people I know come to mind too...*shakes head*

In the words of mydear hubby....
If he can see the present before he gets to have the fun of unwrapping it...where does the excitment come in for him at" ?


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 13, 2009)

Hehe my Brazilian friend would looove these!


----------



## HeatherAnn (Jan 13, 2009)

That is just WRONG!!  I don't wanna get a wax just to wear my jeans- I barely want to shave my legs!


----------



## makeupgrl8 (Jan 13, 2009)

gross....


----------



## OfficerJenny (Jan 13, 2009)

rofl ._.


----------



## nunu (Jan 13, 2009)

Eeeew! That looks wrong!


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Jan 13, 2009)

all the girls who buy and wear stuff like this are the ones who don't have the body to even wear plain low rise jeans! lol


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 13, 2009)

unfortunately I can too, and I'm  probably not thinking about the same ladies you are >.<

I think those are probably made for women with a certain body type.  I don't think those women are going to be the ones buying them.  At least, not in my area.


----------



## hello_kitty (Jan 13, 2009)

Those could get a bit drafty in the winter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Reminds me of something Sassy Assy would sell...


----------



## Rancas (Jan 13, 2009)

Ugh! Those are not cute.


----------



## MzzRach (Jan 13, 2009)

No. Just no.


----------



## Willa (Jan 13, 2009)

So classy...
All my ladies, why don't we get one pair and go party at the trailer park?


----------



## MissResha (Jan 13, 2009)

hellooooo yeast infection!


----------



## tara_hearts (Jan 13, 2009)

Where have these been all my life?

Jk.

Makes me thankful the schools in my are require you to wear a uniform.


----------



## hello_kitty (Jan 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_So classy...
All my ladies, why don't we get one pair and go party at the trailer park?_

 
You get yours first, and then I'll consider it


----------



## Blueeyesangel18 (Jan 13, 2009)

erm.....no!!


----------



## Willa (Jan 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hello_kitty* 

 
_You get yours first, and then I'll consider it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
No no, I'm polite, go on first


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## Septemba (Jan 14, 2009)

That is so Cleo mag.


----------



## ticki (Jan 14, 2009)

well, i guess all those ladies of ill repute won't have to freeze their butts off in micro-minis on the street corner any more.


----------



## dizzygoo82 (Jan 14, 2009)

oh snap those scare me.  but hey if someone has the guts to wear them then more power to them! haha.


----------



## Willa (Jan 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Septemba* 

 
_That is so Cleo mag. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
What is it?


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 14, 2009)

They kinda look like riding chaps. Too many openings for things to poke out of


----------



## hhunt2 (Jan 14, 2009)

lmao!

That's very Miami (no offense). OR very stripper. 

Oh boy. What do people come up with.  
I know about the no-show/ultra low rise thongs.  I think it was on Tyra Banks show last year.  It barely covers your pooch and the back of the thong is at the bottom of your crack (so your bumhole?).  I guess that's the crap you go through in order to wear super low jeans.  Weird stuff. lol


----------



## peace.love.mac (Jan 16, 2009)

Omg! Those are hideous! haha I'll die of laughter if I ever see anyone wearing those


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_...I can vividly imagine who would wear these, and where they'd wear them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I imagine lucite heels would be involved.


----------



## MACLovin (Jan 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hhunt2* 

 
_lmao!

That's very Miami (no offense)._

 

Hey! I take offense to that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Just kidding.. I can totally see some of the um, classy "chongas" on south beach wearing these, lol.. 





Seriously.... why?  Bikini or jeans, pick one!


----------



## MissResha (Jan 16, 2009)

whoever designed those oughtta have their ass kicked. i mean, that's just all kinds of wrong. i can imagine a few people wearing those with UNSHAVED pubic areas stickin out the sides, ugh....just wrong. wrong wrong wrong.


----------



## .Ice (Jan 18, 2009)

I like 'em.. yea I said it.... *ducks*


----------



## wifey806 (Jan 18, 2009)

i just did that thing that cartoons do when they do a triple-take and make a "eeRRRduurr durr" noise lol. that _HAS_ to be a joke! i mean you guys tell me it's a crime to match me e/s to my shirt, but THIS?


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 18, 2009)

omg this reminds me of that episode of degrassi where Manny gets a makeover and she's wearing her jeans so low, her thong was pretty much showing. and then almost every slut in the 7th grade started dressing like that.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_whoever designed those oughtta have their ass kicked. i mean, that's just all kinds of wrong. i can imagine a few people wearing those with UNSHAVED pubic areas stickin out the sides, ugh....just wrong. wrong wrong wrong._

 

I think I just threw up in my mouth a little bit when I read this


----------



## darkishstar (Jan 18, 2009)

O_O
If I see any girl wear that shit, I will walk up to her and slap her!

I'm being perfectly serious.





There is seriously sexy stuff you can wear that doesn't look trashy.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_O_O
If I see any girl wear that shit, I will walk up to her and slap her!

I'm being perfectly serious.





There is seriously sexy stuff you can wear that doesn't look trashy._

 
Well a person wearing that has no shame...so don't be surprised if after you slap her you get totally beat down....


----------



## Trixxy (Jan 18, 2009)

Ewwwww.  Just ewwwwwww.


----------



## westers (Jan 21, 2009)

I think it was on Tyra Banks show last year. It barely covers your pooch and the back of the thong is at the bottom of your crack


___________
   Kittens lingerie


----------



## ohnna-lee (Jan 21, 2009)

The sincerest form of flattery, lets see if other designers rip this one off!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 21, 2009)

I think Bikini Jeans call for a bit of this: 

YouTube - Saturday Night Live - Coin Slot Creme


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_I imagine lucite heels would be involved._

 
Hey.
Get outta my closet.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Hey.
Get outta my closet._

 
Oh, and I can soooo see you strapping on your bikini jeans to go climbing! lol


----------



## Glamgirlie (Jan 22, 2009)

They're just wrong and they look cheap and nasty too!


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Oh, and I can soooo see you strapping on your bikini jeans to go climbing! lol_

 
I'd have to make them into cutoffs, my thighs bulge a lot and would strain them.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I'd have to make them into cutoffs, my thighs bulge a lot and would strain them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I hear you.  When I put on muscle, my quads pop forward hardcore. 

Wait, you can just cut a slit in the thighs and make lace ups.  That would class them up even more.


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_I hear you.  When I put on muscle, my quads pop forward hardcore. 

Wait, you can just cut a slit in the thighs and make lace ups.  That would class them up even more.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
no no
Just make horizontal slits and tie them together.


----------



## leenybeeny (Jan 22, 2009)

Imagine having to take a ride on the subway wearing those?


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Jan 22, 2009)

Jean bikini??? hmmm sounds uncomfortable . I mean seriously ... thats just ugly.From the color to the style to the airbrushed abs with the belly ring .  If you want this look why not just go for the oh so classy ultra low rise peekaboo thong.OHHHH thats right because undergarments are supposed to go UNDER the garment.


----------



## TamiChoi (Jan 22, 2009)

ew. lol.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_no no
Just make horizontal slits and tie them together. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Duuuuuuude, we should _sooo_ be fashion designers! lol


----------



## k.a.t (Jan 22, 2009)

Jeankinis.. LOL

I love the weird ideas people have


----------



## PnmnianPrincess (Feb 5, 2009)

I can just imagine the girls in my hometown wearing these too, and does anybody else feel like they look like they'd be sold at a swap meet?? Paired with a knock off Baby Phat cut-off shirt that says "Baby Girl." 

And PS-- It says you're not supposed to wear underwear with them... I'm a little horrified at the idea that SOMEONE out there is going to be left with jeans with skid marks...


----------



## Willa (Feb 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PnmnianPrincess* 

 
_I can just imagine the girls in my hometown wearing these too, and does anybody else feel like they look like they'd be sold at a swap meet?? Paired with a knock off Baby Phat cut-off shirt that says "Baby Girl." 

And PS-- It says you're not supposed to wear underwear with them... I'm a little horrified at the idea that SOMEONE out there is going to be left with jeans with skid marks..._

 
You forgot the black running shoes


----------



## mzreyes (Feb 19, 2009)

hahahaah... I really just laughed out loud to myself.


----------

